# children care and living in singapore



## hi5_1782 (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all,
I have recently moved to Singapore with my husband and 5year old kid.
My work takes me to Jurong every day. I am looking for international school for my son but I understand they all start new session in August which means kiddo will be home.
<Snip>
Any suggestions or references from personal experiences will be highly appreciated.


----------

